# A guide to the racist trash who make up the genocide stories



## Tommy Tainant

The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’

*But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.

Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".

"I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
*
The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.



  In other threads, you've praised laws that subject people to criminal prosecution for expressing doubts about the Nazi Holocaust.

  If those laws are justifiable, then why not similar laws for those who deny the genocide that is taking place in South Africa?  The Nazi Holocaust was seventy years ago.  What is happening in South Africa is happening now; those who deny it surely have less excuse than those who deny the Nazi Holocaust.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other threads, you've praise laws that subject people to criminal prosecution for expressing doubts about the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> If those laws are justifiable, then why not similar laws for those who deny the genocide that is taking place in South Africa?  The Nazi Holocaust was seventy years ago.  What is happening in South Africa is happening now; those who deny it surely have less excuse than those who deny the Nazi Holocaust.
Click to expand...

Are you seriously comparing the deaths of millions of Jews with the random murders of 40 odd farmers ?
You should get help.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> Are you seriously comparing the deaths of millions of Jews with the random murders of 40 odd farmers ?
> You should get help.



  Are you seriously trying to claim that because the South Africans do not have the means to carry out their genocide on the same scale that the Nazis did, that this makes it OK?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously comparing the deaths of millions of Jews with the random murders of 40 odd farmers ?
> You should get help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously trying to claim that because the South Africans do not have the means to carry out their genocide on the same scale that the Nazis did, that this makes it OK?
Click to expand...

There is no genocide in South Africa. You have no evidence to support that at all. You insult the dead by claiming that there is a genocide.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is no genocide in South Africa. You have no evidence to support that at all. You insult the dead by claiming that there is a genocide.



  And why should you not be subject to criminal charges for denying the genocide that clearly is taking place in South Africa, the same way that you demand that those who deny the Nazi Holocaust be criminally charged?

  What makes your genocide-denial any better than that which you condemn?  What makes you any better than a Nazi-Holocaust-denier?


----------



## night_son

Tommy Tainant said:


> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.



I like you, Tommy. You've got great taste in American Westerns. 

That said, and speaking to the South Africa of the present, I could have gotten behind you on all this beyond say twenty-five or so years ago. However, the world has changed much since Mel Gibson and Danny Glover fought a ring of evil South African apartheid mercenaries in Lethal Weapon 2. What bothers me most are the words of one of the men himself who seemed on the fence about killing minorities in SA. Bad juju all around, regardless of skin color or origin.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no genocide in South Africa. You have no evidence to support that at all. You insult the dead by claiming that there is a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why should you not be subject to criminal charges for denying the genocide that clearly is taking place in South Africa, the same way that you demand that those who deny the Nazi Holocaust be criminally charged?
> 
> What makes your genocide-denial any better than that which you condemn?  What makes you any better than a Nazi-Holocaust-denier?
Click to expand...

The difference is the Holocaust is a verified historcal fact. The current situation in South Africa is nothing more than an alt right wankfest. As I stated before you have no evidence for it so why do you persist in flogging a dead horse.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.


God bless them.  
And how odd that you think it’s indecent to be concerned about white farmers being murdered and their land being stolen from them. 

But then you are pally with the poster here who proudly said (and repeats if asked) if he could he’d order the gang rape and murder of white South African children and force their parents to watch, so clearly you are quite, quite the racist sicko.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

night_son said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you, Tommy. You've got great taste in American Westerns.
> 
> That said, and speaking to the South Africa of the present, I could have gotten behind you on all this beyond say twenty-five or so years ago. However, the world has changed much since Mel Gibson and Danny Glover fought a ring of evil South African apartheid mercenaries in Lethal Weapon 2. What bothers me most are the words of one of the men himself who seemed on the fence about killing minorities in SA. Bad juju all around, regardless of skin color or origin.
Click to expand...

But its not happening. There is obviously some anger and this will dissipate once the redistribution is complete. Read the link in the OP which refutes the nonsense claims.


----------



## Tilly

*South Africa farm SEIZURE: 'Take the land by FORCE!' White farmers warned they MUST share*

The South African government had started to seize land from white farmers, initially targeting two-game farmers in the northern province of Limpopo after talks with the owners Akkerland Boerdery broke down over a huge difference in its estimated value.

*There has been a rise in violent attacks against farmers in South Africa and between 2016-7, there were 74 farm murders and 638 attacks, mainly against the white farmers.*

Bernadette Hall, whose husband was murdered on their land by armed raiders in 2012, said: "He was on his knees by then and they just pulled the trigger.


South Africa farm SEIZURE: 'Take the land by FORCE!' White farmers warned they MUST share


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Tommy Tainant said:


> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.


Conservative reactionaries are infamous for their use of fear to promote their agenda of bigotry, racism, and hate.

The rightwing lie of ‘white genocide’ is an example of that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative reactionaries are infamous for their use of fear to promote their agenda of bigotry, racism, and hate.
> 
> The rightwing lie of ‘white genocide’ is an example of that.
Click to expand...

What is scary is that this goes all the way to the President. That has never been the case as far as I am aware.


----------



## Crepitus

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other threads, you've praise laws that subject people to criminal prosecution for expressing doubts about the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> If those laws are justifiable, then why not similar laws for those who deny the genocide that is taking place in South Africa?  The Nazi Holocaust was seventy years ago.  What is happening in South Africa is happening now; those who deny it surely have less excuse than those who deny the Nazi Holocaust.
Click to expand...

Except that there is no genocide taking place in South Africa.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

night_son said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The groups playing on the fears of a 'white genocide’
> 
> *But the main influence on Mr Trump's tweet was Fox News' Tucker Carlson, who aired a programme about farm killings, and who had also hosted Mr Roets during AfriForum's US tour.
> 
> Mr Roets welcomed the tweet - despite the fact that it incorrectly claimed the South African government was "now seizing land".
> 
> "I think our lobbying has certainly had an impact because we have spoken with a lot of people who have had contact with President Trump and we have spoken with many think tanks, one of them, for example, the Cato Institute, which has taken a very strong stance shortly before this statement by President Trump."
> *
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you, Tommy. You've got great taste in American Westerns.
> 
> That said, and speaking to the South Africa of the present, I could have gotten behind you on all this beyond say twenty-five or so years ago. However, the world has changed much since Mel Gibson and Danny Glover fought a ring of evil South African apartheid mercenaries in Lethal Weapon 2. What bothers me most are the words of one of the men himself who seemed on the fence about killing minorities in SA. Bad juju all around, regardless of skin color or origin.
Click to expand...

Murders of farmers in South Africa at 20-year low, research shows


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> The difference is the Holocaust is a verified historcal [sic] fact. The current situation in South Africa is nothing more than an alt right wankfest. As I stated before you have no evidence for it so why do you persist in flogging a dead horse.



  Both are verified facts.  The Nazi-Holocaust deniers say the same thing about that Nazi Holocaust that you say about the South African genocides, and they are just as wrong as you are, no more and no less.

  So, again, I ask you, what makes you think that you are any better than they?  If they deserve to be censored and suppressed, and prosecuted as criminals, then what make you think that you do not deserve the same?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the Holocaust is a verified historcal [sic] fact. The current situation in South Africa is nothing more than an alt right wankfest. As I stated before you have no evidence for it so why do you persist in flogging a dead horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are verified facts.  The Nazi-Holocaust deniers say the same thing about that Nazi Holocaust that you say about the South African genocides, and they are just as wrong as you are, no more and no less.
> 
> So, again, I ask you, what makes you think that you are any better than they?  If they deserve to be censored and suppressed, and prosecuted as criminals, then what make you think that you do not deserve the same?
Click to expand...

Show me your "verified facts" you fucking clown.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the Holocaust is a verified historcal [sic] fact. The current situation in South Africa is nothing more than an alt right wankfest. As I stated before you have no evidence for it so why do you persist in flogging a dead horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are verified facts.  The Nazi-Holocaust deniers say the same thing about that Nazi Holocaust that you say about the South African genocides, and they are just as wrong as you are, no more and no less.
> 
> So, again, I ask you, what makes you think that you are any better than they?  If they deserve to be censored and suppressed, and prosecuted as criminals, then what make you think that you do not deserve the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your "verified facts" you fucking clown.
Click to expand...


  Show me your _“verified facts”_ about the Holocaust.  To adopt your line of logic, I can simply ignore any evidence that you present, no matter how compelling, and just as validly deny that the Holocaust ever happened as you can deny what is going on now in South Africa.  I'd be just as wrong if I did that, as you are for doing the same thing.

  So, once again, if you think that people should be censored and suppressed and criminally prosecuted for denying the Holocaust, then why should the same not be done to you for denying what is happening now in South Africa?

  What makes you think that you're any better than a Holocaust denier?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the Holocaust is a verified historcal [sic] fact. The current situation in South Africa is nothing more than an alt right wankfest. As I stated before you have no evidence for it so why do you persist in flogging a dead horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are verified facts.  The Nazi-Holocaust deniers say the same thing about that Nazi Holocaust that you say about the South African genocides, and they are just as wrong as you are, no more and no less.
> 
> So, again, I ask you, what makes you think that you are any better than they?  If they deserve to be censored and suppressed, and prosecuted as criminals, then what make you think that you do not deserve the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your "verified facts" you fucking clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me your _“verified facts”_ about the Holocaust.  To adopt your line of logic, I can simply ignore any evidence that you present, no matter how compelling, and just as validly deny that the Holocaust ever happened as you can deny what is going on now in South Africa.  I'd be just as wrong if I did that, as you are for doing the same thing.
> 
> So, once again, if you think that people should be censored and suppressed and criminally prosecuted for denying the Holocaust, then why should the same not be done to you for denying what is happening now in South Africa?
> 
> What makes you think that you're any better than a Holocaust denier?
Click to expand...

You are insane. There are no verified facts to support a genocide in South Africa. All through this thread you hve failed to present anything at all apart from your idiocy.

This is what is happening here. You and I have clashed on several/most issues in the past. As a result of which you choose to put up a nonsense argument in this thread. Now I understand that you are not bright and that you may probably have issues. But you are arguing for arguments sake and being quite offensive in the process.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> You are insane. There are no verified facts to support a genocide in South Africa.



  There are some that say the same thing about the Holocaust.  They are just as wrong as you are. You want them thrown in jail for denying the Holocaust.  Why shouldn't you be thrown in jail for denying what is happening in South Africa?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane. There are no verified facts to support a genocide in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some that say the same thing about the Holocaust.  They are just as wrong as you are. You want them thrown in jail for denying the Holocaust.  Why shouldn't you be thrown in jail for denying what is happening in South Africa?
Click to expand...


Because nothing is happening in South Africa dumbo.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> Because nothing is happening in South Africa dumbo.



  Right.  Just like nothing happened in Nazi Germany.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because nothing is happening in South Africa dumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Just like nothing happened in Nazi Germany.
Click to expand...

Well Bob, the fact is that bad things happened in Germany on a massive scale. You trying to equate this with South Africa makes you look as stupid as you actually are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well Bob, the fact is that bad things happened in Germany on a massive scale. You trying to equate this with South Africa makes you look as stupid as you actually are.



  All that this thread has accomplished has been to lay your hypocrisy and your abject deceitfulness bare, for all to see.  Not that this tells anyone anything that we didn't already know about you.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane. There are no verified facts to support a genocide in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some that say the same thing about the Holocaust.  They are just as wrong as you are. You want them thrown in jail for denying the Holocaust.  Why shouldn't you be thrown in jail for denying what is happening in South Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing is happening in South Africa dumbo.
Click to expand...

Nice to know you think the murders of white South Africans is ‘nothin’.
Pig.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because nothing is happening in South Africa dumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know you think the murders of white South Africans is ‘nothin’.
> Pig.
Click to expand...


  To call Tainted Tommy a _“pig”_ is an unjustifiable insult to all those creatures in the Sus genus.


----------



## fncceo

Bob Blaylock said:


> do not have the means to carry out their genocide on the same scale that the Nazis did,



Pretty sure there aren't six million farmers in South Africa of any color.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

fncceo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> do not have the means to carry out their genocide on the same scale that the Nazis did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure there aren't six million farmers in South Africa of any color.
Click to expand...

The "darkies" slaughtered them all before raping their wives.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gangs all here. Carlson,Duke,Trump,Bolton all on the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> But then you are pally with the poster here who proudly said (and repeats if asked) if he could he’d order the gang rape and murder of white South African children and force their parents to watch, so clearly you are quite, quite the racist sicko.
Click to expand...

Got any links to these statement by Tommy Tainant?  My sig is awfully empty these days.


----------



## JimBowie1958

fncceo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> do not have the means to carry out their genocide on the same scale that the Nazis did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure there aren't six million farmers in South Africa of any color.
Click to expand...


Or even twenty million if we count ALL the Nazis victims, Cheif.


----------



## MaryL

I am putting tommy on iggy, he's an anti American troll and enough of that. Bye bye tommy.


----------



## JimBowie1958

MaryL said:


> I am putting tommy on iggy, he's an anti American troll and enough of that. Bye bye tommy.


Responding to his blithering nonsense is generally a waste of time, but I would like to expose his racism as much as possible so others dont take his bait.


----------



## MaryL

JimBowie1958 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting tommy on iggy, he's an anti American troll and enough of that. Bye bye tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to his blithering nonsense is generally a waste of time, but I would like to expose his racism as much as possible so others dont take his bait.
Click to expand...

Thank you, lets end this silliness and baiting. Ignore the wastrel from Wales . He thinks Americans all wear  KKK hoods and do Nazi salutes. Yeah,  Hwyl fawr. Put this moron on ignore, that's the best you can do with this wanker.


----------



## JimBowie1958

MaryL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting tommy on iggy, he's an anti American troll and enough of that. Bye bye tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to his blithering nonsense is generally a waste of time, but I would like to expose his racism as much as possible so others dont take his bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, lets end this silliness and baiting. Ignore the wastrel from Wales . He thinks Americans all wear  KKK hoods and do Nazi salutes. Yeah,  Hwyl fawr. Put this moron on ignore, that's the best you can do with this wanker.
Click to expand...

I have had him on ignore for over a year now, and this forum is much improved without his nonsense to be seen, IMO.

But I want a scalp for my wall.


----------



## MaryL

JimBowie1958 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting tommy on iggy, he's an anti American troll and enough of that. Bye bye tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to his blithering nonsense is generally a waste of time, but I would like to expose his racism as much as possible so others dont take his bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, lets end this silliness and baiting. Ignore the wastrel from Wales . He thinks Americans all wear  KKK hoods and do Nazi salutes. Yeah,  Hwyl fawr. Put this moron on ignore, that's the best you can do with this wanker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had him on ignore for over a year now, and this forum is much improved without his nonsense to be seen, IMO.
> 
> But I want a scalp for my wall.
Click to expand...

Damn, his scalp? I am good with ignoring the poor troll. I used to take him seriously, too. All this anti American, everyone here is a neo Nazi or Klanner, really? That ignorant jerk.


----------



## JimBowie1958

MaryL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I want a scalp for my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, his scalp? I am good with ignoring the poor troll. I used to take him seriously, too. All this anti American, everyone here is a neo Nazi or Klanner, really? That ignorant jerk.
Click to expand...

Considering that I doubt Tommy has any real hair on his head of his own, I was only being metaphorical....mostly.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Good lord. Try and address the OP. Its a discussion forum  kids.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good lord. Try and address the OP. Its [sic] a discussion forum  kids.



The OP is a hypocrite and a fool, who calls for people to be thrown in prison for questioning the official account of certain historical events, while openly denying a similar event, thus committing the exact _“crime”_ for which he wants others to be jailed.


----------



## JoeB131

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is no genocide in South Africa. You have no evidence to support that at all. You insult the dead by claiming that there is a genocide.



Keep in mind, Tommy, Bob belongs to a cult (Mormonism) that thinks that dark skin is a curse from God.


----------



## JoeB131

Tilly said:


> God bless them.
> And how odd that you think it’s indecent to be concerned about white farmers being murdered and their land being stolen from them.



Let's see now, some Europeans come to Africa hundreds of years ago, steal the land, keep black folks under their boot for hundreds of years, and now you are whining the blacks are taking their land back?  

Really?


----------



## IM2

There is no white genocide. Not In South Africa or anywhere else.


----------

